# Calamari Stuffed With Salmon!!!!!!!!!!!!!



## leah elisheva (Nov 9, 2013)

Happy weekend you beautiful smokers!

Here's a look at my Saturday breakfast...

These get sprinkled with black truffle sea salt and black pepper and olive oil, just before serving. DELICIOUS!!!!!













DSCF3385.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Nov 9, 2013


















DSCF3381.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Nov 9, 2013


















DSCF3382.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Nov 9, 2013






And here's a little look "behind the scenes" at how those are made! Enjoy! Cheers to you!!! Make today delicious! - Leah


----------



## kryinggame (Nov 9, 2013)

your breakfast includes wine? Wow!   :biggrin:


----------



## leah elisheva (Nov 9, 2013)

Good Morning Dear Kryinggame and happy Saturday to you! Thanks tons for watching!!!

And YES indeed, during one day of each weekend, I do prepare my main meal in the super early morning - 5 or 6 - compared to my usual time when I do make that during the rest of the week - 8 or 9 - and so some vino is indeed involved, (I'm not driving after all on that fun day) and it does make for a very festive brunch!

Meanwhile, seeing as I wake at 3 on each day, without an alarm, it feels like it's noon already, and so perhaps a pot of pasta is now in order.

BIG CHEERS to YOU! And happy Saturday!!!!!!!!!!!! Make today delicious!!!!!!! - Leah


----------



## moikel (Nov 9, 2013)

Loved it,never occurred to me to stuff calamari with salmon. I do a Vietnamese version with lemongrass ,ginger & the usual Asian suspects mixed with minced pork or chicken or fish. Or a European version,Sicilian really, orange zest,parsley,onion,breadcrumbs,pancetta,pine nuts & raisins.
If I had the salmon you have it makes perfect sense.
Rose much maligned by those who got off to a  bad  start by drinking that  over  sweet stuff.
Lovely with fish if you get the right one.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Nov 9, 2013)

Looks great as usual Leah! 

Mic I'd be interested in seeing your Vietnamese version too!


----------



## disco (Nov 9, 2013)

This would be so much better than what they call calamari in the restaurants. So often it is overcooked and rubbery. I will give it a try the two times a year the local supermarket gets it in. I do admit, I would be more likely to go with a shiraz. I find the slight acid leaning goes so well with salmon. Of course, I am a wino.

Disco


----------



## kc5tpy (Nov 9, 2013)

Hello Leah.  Being a South Texas country boy, fish on the grill/smoker is sacrilege.  NOT ON MY GRILL!  It just ain't my thing.  The threads you have started recently look REALLY great!.  YOU ARE WEARING ME DOWN GIRL!  







  Keep goin with the great posts.  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## leah elisheva (Nov 10, 2013)

Well Top of The Morning To You Great Smokes & Blokes!

And here's to one fabulous Sunday!

Moikel thanks so much! And YOUR version of calamari DOES sound great indeed too!

I agree with Dirtsailor therefore, and by the way Dirt, here is a big cheers to you too! (I so enjoy your posts as well, and am just in awe with what you and all the others on this great site do create)!

Danny, thank you tons! I'm happy to know that my morning madness is serving up well! T'is better to be "charming nuts" than the other kind of crazy, yes? Thanks for your nice support!

And Disco - I agree! Many reds would be fabulous with that - although that dry rosé matched the temperature outside so well yesterday, making it prime for plucking and pairing. My liver therefore, (Or: "It Which Must Be Obeyed"), therefore opted for pink!

What else? Let's see, today I am eating all of my leftover salmon-tomato-caper filling; and in a salad that has enough chopped raw garlic to keep both vampires and neighbors away, in tandem with producing a five star caliber of flatulence which I'm reserving bragging rights for, if I so may!

Meanwhile, make today delicious and Cheers to you all!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! - Leah


----------



## foamheart (Nov 10, 2013)

I seriously love squid & octopus. But around here you just don't see it. You keep throwing those squid out there, it's  just not fair. Of all places there used to be a restaurant in Dallas down in the theater district had the best bouillabaisse. Got where they'd load it up with squid for me....LOL

As to having wine with breakfast, its just like Wheaties! The breakfast of champions, better living thru chemistry. I like coffee with liqueurs, why should wine be any different?

Thanks for sharing as always, your foods are all memory provoking and/or inspirational.

Believe I need a fresh coffee w/ Tia and Baileys to celebrate such a great looking meal.


----------



## leah elisheva (Nov 10, 2013)

Thank you so much Foamheart! And Happy Sunday!

That bouillabaisse you speak of must just be sensational!

I love entertaining with a huge pot of cioppino! (Getting up early to make it, and stir in each layer, just becomes so downright beautiful, passionate, and fun)!

Cheers to your morning as well! A fine time for great libation and food indeed! - Leah













Cioppino in pot..jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Nov 10, 2013


----------



## karzapart55 (Dec 8, 2013)

Leah, I do believe im in Love. Great vidios  Goin to try the stul

ffed calama  for Christmas Eve.  Doin the traditional 7 fish.  Manga!


----------



## webowabo (Dec 8, 2013)

Man I miss smf! And greatness like this is why Leah! Beautiful!


----------



## leah elisheva (Dec 8, 2013)

Thank you so much Mikey!!!! And Karzapart55!!!! Your traditional Christmas Eve dinner sounds delightful!!! Cheers! - Leah


----------



## trikefreak (Dec 8, 2013)

Spectacular presentation, loved the video, and hope we get to see more! Another foodie that wakes at 3am.......................ahhhhhhhhhhh. Gotta try and finger out what that blog was that you spoke about, would be cool to see more.


----------



## leah elisheva (Dec 8, 2013)

Thanks so very much Trikefreak!

I posted a Smoked Monkfish video today, and a Holy Mackerel (smoked mackerel) one last weekend. My next video will post next Sunday in the non-fish seafood section.

Meanwhile, thank you tons and tons! I am delighted you enjoyed it. And you wake at 3 a.m.???? Well then we should eat!!!!

Cheers!!!!! - Leah


----------



## trikefreak (Dec 8, 2013)

Yes, since I was out of high school, I've been a 3-4 am person, people think I'm weird.............

Here in Kansas, we don't have many choices for good seafood. I've lived in California, and have come to really enjoy any seafood I can find, even if I have to pay premium prices to have it delivered. Some of the local markets have frozen calamari and gator, and folks can't resist asking me questions when I buy it :)


----------



## leah elisheva (Dec 9, 2013)

It is so fun meeting another morning person Trikefreak!

And I share your palate for alligator indeed! (Have posted two threads on that one recently too actually).

Thanksgiving week for me was smoked frogs' legs, then oysters & clams (I posted a video of the oysters and clams, I just remembered, where I also teach people how to open Champagne with a sword) and then I smoked alligator some days later, and thus have been "EATING" my way through this holiday start indeed! Smiles.

But, that is what the season is for, right?

And so, it's nice to know that someone appreciates my zany videos or "morning energy." I'm so often frustrated at that hour, wondering, "Where is everyone? How come the stores are not open and the world is not UP???"

Too funny. OK, enough of all me listing my meals. Just know that your taste in food is indeed shared! Your California days must have yielded some amazing fish!

Happy new week! Cheers! - Leah


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Dec 9, 2013)

LeahOceanNotes said:


> Thank you so much Foamheart! And Happy Sunday!
> 
> That bouillabaisse you speak of must just be sensational!
> 
> ...


MMMM, love Coippino! With the subzero temps I think a big pot of that will be in order this weekend!


----------



## leah elisheva (Dec 9, 2013)

Me too Dirtsailor! And they sure make great cioppino in your part of the country!!!! Happy new week!!! Cheers!!!!! - Leah


----------



## karzapart55 (Dec 19, 2013)

Hi Leah,Going shopping for my calamari and salmon. I noticed you smoked them very hot. Any suggustions  about  a MES smoker?  Im afraid that lower temp will make them rubbery.  Thanks!


----------



## leah elisheva (Dec 19, 2013)

Hi Karzapart55! I do think high temp is best! and A little grapeseed oil all over them first too. I think you're going to love them! And I for one, look forward to hearing all about it!!!! Happy Holidays!!!!!!!!!! - Leah


----------



## GaryHibbert (Dec 20, 2013)

Hey Leah

Had never heard of ciopino (took me 4 times to spell it right)  So I Googled it. Looks fantastic.  Gonna try it.  Thank you

Gary


----------



## leah elisheva (Dec 20, 2013)

Fantastic Gary! Cioppino is my favorite dish to make for company and for everyone holding a bowl, and coming together! So beautiful!!!!!! Cheers and happy FRIDAY!!!!!!! - Leah


----------



## karzapart55 (Dec 21, 2013)

Stuffed Calamari  getting happy in the MES. Leah, I used your Salmon recipe(with red onion). I could not find grape seed oil, so I went with  e.v.o.   I stir fried the extra stuffing, put on bagels with cream cheese, out of this world.  Thanks again for the recipe.  Manga!


----------



## leah elisheva (Dec 21, 2013)

Fantastic!!! Show us photos if you can/wish as well! Regardless, I'm so delighted that things were helpful!!! Happy Holidays!!!!!! Cheers! - Leah


----------



## karzapart55 (Jan 16, 2014)

I took a pic, not sure how to put it on the computer. (this flower child will never learn)  I left them in too long, they were very chewy, but delisious! Those capers did it for me.  Will try again.  Tomorrow I'll head to the docks and get some whiting!


----------



## mbogo (Jan 16, 2014)

Hi there fellow crazy one- I too, have been standing out in this insane snow, trying to create a masterpiece. Not claiming much success...:(   I think some inside cook time is in order.. (Sorry, SMF!!!)  Your Cioppino (sp?) looks absolutely to die for,  Could I beg more details, please???     

I was musing as well over your new handle, kinda liked the old one-  LeahOceanNotes......   I picture about a 60' sloop, headed for CapeTown, leaving behind all worries, bringing along a little mini-

Keep on the happy stuff!

Mark


----------



## leah elisheva (Jan 17, 2014)

Hey Karzapart55, your doings STILL sounded quite fun and delicious! It's all in that "caper-bility" right? I bet it was fabulous even!!!

And I love whiting!!! I've posted a bunch of threads with that simple creature too - delicious stuff!

Mark, thank you tons! I'll e-mail you the cioppino recipe if you like?

And yes, part Mermaid, part Lion. An odd mix, right? Smiles.

Happy Friday to all!!!!!!!! Make today so incredible that it should be bottled and drank!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Cheers!!!!!! - Leah


----------



## GaryHibbert (Jan 17, 2014)

Leah

You gotta realise I'm out here in the middle of the prairries.  What the heck is a whiting??????  I'm pretty sure we don't have them out here .  duh  and shur I try to find it

Gary


----------



## karzapart55 (Jan 17, 2014)

Its a north atlantic cold water fish. All white meat, bone s like an eel.  Here in the nyc area its the #1 smoked fish


----------



## leah elisheva (Jan 18, 2014)

Hi Gary!

I have a bunch of whiting posts somewhere in the fish section, and it tastes like a cod family type fish, (though I crisp it up and munch right through the whole thing), as I do with smelts, sardines, and so forth.

In any event, now I'm craving grilled calamari and so I must add that to my shopping list!!

Happy Saturday!!!!!!

Cheers! - Leah


----------



## leah elisheva (Jan 20, 2014)

Well Happy New Week, to all you Great Smoking Cookies!!!!!!

My simple lunch today was in fact GRILLED calamari, and with a Greek pepper salad, and it was delicious, and so I thought I'd just tuck these quick pics right into here. (Too good not share, and yet it wasn't smoked and thus perhaps not worthy of its own thread on a smoking site).

Nonetheless, happy magnificent Monday!!!!

While the grill shrunk my little guys a bit, I might try baking them next time, and also smoking, as to see if some girth can remain around.

Delicious though! Just WON-DER-FUL! 

Cheers!!!! - Leah













DSCF4316.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Jan 20, 2014


















DSCF4317.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Jan 20, 2014


















DSCF4318.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Jan 20, 2014


















DSCF4319.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Jan 20, 2014


















DSCF4321.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Jan 20, 2014


















DSCF4322.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Jan 20, 2014


















DSCF4323_2.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Jan 20, 2014


















DSCF4324.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Jan 20, 2014


















DSCF4325.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Jan 20, 2014


















DSCF4327.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Jan 20, 2014


















DSCF4328.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Jan 20, 2014


















DSCF4329.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Jan 20, 2014


----------



## bdskelly (Jan 20, 2014)

Standing Ovation Leah.  Grilled is my favorite. ...Much better than those flash fried rubber rings.  Your Mediterranean style is off the chart.  

b


----------



## moikel (Jan 20, 2014)

BDSkelly said:


> Standing Ovation Leah.  Grilled is my favorite. ...Much better than those flash fried rubber rings.  Your Mediterranean style is off the chart.
> 
> b


Rings gave a great product a bad name. Leah grilling them is really close to fisher mans style . Way back in the day (1970s)  there was a Croatian restaurant here that char grilled calamari & octopus with just a simple baste of EVO,garlic,cbp, white wine,lemon,parsley.Dried chilli on the side..Potato salad, coleslaw. Not a foam or fancy smancy garnish in site.

Now I am hungry!


----------



## jirodriguez (Jan 20, 2014)

Leah.... I don't know what was better looking that awesome salmon stuffed calamari or the cute video hostess! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Great post and great video! Definitely a great post in my book!


----------



## leah elisheva (Jan 21, 2014)

Thank you *Brian!*  On most days I do eat like a Greek, and then sometimes verge off on random sweet potato jags or get hooked in some other groove for a week or two. But I'm delighted that my humble Mediterranean eatings did add some fun joy! Thank you tons!

And *Mick,* that Croatian restaurant sounds RIGHT up my alley!! I would have gobbled their goods right up!!

And talk about making my entire day, (kind *JLRodriguez); *I so greatly appreciate your gracious comments - from food to film and so forth!!! Many many thanks!!!!

Cheers to all and make this Tuesday both tasty and tremendously terrific! - Leah


----------



## leah elisheva (Jan 22, 2014)

Hey* Gary*???? Where for art thou???

I posted WHITING for you just yesterday (in the fish thread section) and so now let it never be said that you have not heard of such. Smiles. Enjoy!

And happy Wednesday to all!!!!!!!!!

Cheers! - Leah


----------



## GaryHibbert (Jan 22, 2014)

Hey Leah

Sorry--been sick.  But do appreciate the info.  Thank you

Gary


----------



## leah elisheva (Jan 23, 2014)

Certainly Gary. And I hope you are felling much much better!!!!!!! Happy Thursday!!!!!!! Cheers! - Leah


----------

